# Man, wife and their mule..



## ncflores210 (Sep 7, 2012)

A man and his wife going down a hill with their mule. The wife is sitting on the mule as they go down the hill. He bucks once and she says strike one, he does it again strike two he does it a third time and shoots him in the head. The husband yells and says why did you do that? She says strike one..


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)




----------

